# attaching methods for embroidery patches?



## jray909 (Jul 4, 2007)

i'm starting to make patches with my singer ce350 but need some opinions. I have a 16x20 heat press and i want to press the patches on my pieces. i went to a fabric store and bought this patch glue cleverly called "Patch Attach". but it calls for an iron. aside from sewing on the patches, is there a more "commercial/industrial" way to stick this on my pieces (tshirts/bags/etc) using my heat press. I mean, i have the heat press; might as well use it. 

which kinda leaves me to ask a second question. at what temp, pressure, and time should a i press at? i'm presuming i need a silicon or teflon sheet so I don't burn the patch itself, right?


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I would think that if an iron would work then a heat press would. Most of those items sold in fabric stores are for "home use" and since most people don't have a heat press in their house, but have an iron, I am sure the directions are written for the iron.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

We make blank patches with a polyurethane heat seal backing and those can be attached with a heat press. We buy a lot of the backing since we make the patches in bulk. We don't currently offer the heat seal backing by itself on our web site, but we do sell it. PM me if you're interested. 

Also, if you use our backing, you press at 370 degrees for about 12 seconds. I'm not sure of the pressure.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I would take Kristine's advice. Stay away from those hobbyist solutions. It will make your patch area hard and brittle. Not to mention it's super expensive for production work.


----------



## cmdslick (Apr 4, 2007)

I know this is a huge bump on this thread that is really old... so no one give me a hard time. But for those who are searching, I found this article helpful. It gives advice for both an iron and a heat press.

How to Iron On a Patch - Patch Blog

hope this helps.


----------

